# Wma



## jrvernon (Apr 2, 2013)

Wine Makers Anonymous - Hi, my name is James and I have a wine makers problem. See, I started by obsessing if my primary was empty...so yesterday I went out and bought two more and since they were empty...I had to call in sick this morning just so I could start two more batches. Next week, I will go buy three more carboys. HELP ME! Lol

I guess I have a goal to make my full allotment of 200 gallons. Next thing you know, I will be trying to figure out a way to move my parents in so I can make more!


----------



## Julie (Apr 2, 2013)

LOL, well I hate to tell you this but the max is 200 per household. You need to move them next door and start an operation in their home.


----------



## saramc (Apr 2, 2013)

200 gal/yr if there are two 'of age' individuals living in household. If he lives alone his limit would be 100 gal/yr.

Believe me, I can sympathize with the obsession!


----------



## Jblyth (Apr 2, 2013)

[group voice] "Hi James"

Yes we all have a problem and need Winemakers Anonymous. If its any consolation, I'll be happy to offload some of your wine so you can stay under the limit 

So...Does it count if you drink 100 bottles and make 100 bottles? Net count is zero gallons using my logic (I think not).


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 2, 2013)

Jblyth said:


> [group voice] "Hi James"
> 
> Yes we all have a problem and need Winemakers Anonymous. If its any consolation, I'll be happy to offload some of your wine so you can stay under the limit
> 
> So...Does it count if you drink 100 bottles and make 100 bottles? Net count is zero gallons using my logic (I think not).



I think your train of thought. Not sure who is monitoring the amount of fermenting fruit in my house, but I am sure big brother knows somehow. 

And yes, my wife is a happy accomplice to at least the consumption portion of this obsession...I mean hobby.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 2, 2013)

You poor guys. Here in Canada there is no limit to the amount I can brew. I can brew a billion gallons if I wish. 
You guys should change the line "Land of the Free" in your NA to "where prohibited by state law...pending federal jurisdiction."


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 2, 2013)

Ouch JimmyJames! the truth stings...
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2013)

jrvernon said:


> I think your train of thought. Not sure who is monitoring the amount of fermenting fruit in my house, but I am sure big brother knows somehow.
> 
> And yes, my wife is a happy accomplice to at least the consumption portion of this obsession...I mean hobby.


 
Keep in mind, big brother probably wasn't watching until you just broadcasted it out all over the internet. Another thing to keep in mind and I don't have the answer to this. Is it 200 gallons bulk aging/fermenting or 200 gallons bottled per year?


----------



## saramc (Apr 2, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Keep in mind, big brother probably wasn't watching until you just broadcasted it out all over the internet. Another thing to keep in mind and I don't have the answer to this. Is it 200 gallons bulk aging/fermenting or 200 gallons bottled per year?



The TTB told me a few years ago it was based off the year you establish ferment either by natural fermentation or pitching yeast. But with the varied responses everyone seems to get, who knows for sure!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2013)

Great info! Thanks


----------



## Deezil (Apr 2, 2013)

saramc said:


> The TTB told me a few years ago it was based off the year you establish ferment either by natural fermentation or pitching yeast. But with the varied responses everyone seems to get, who knows for sure!



So you can ferment 200 gallons a year... But if you wanted to bottle 4 years worth of wine (say 800 gal) all in 1 year, then by that logic, it would be fine? 

Makes sense though because even though you bottled 800 gallons, you still didnt make more than 200/year.. Theoretically..


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 2, 2013)

I can see where this debate can go on forever. So who's to say when you dropped the yeast and whether somethings been aging 8 or 18 months?


----------



## Polarhug (Apr 2, 2013)

You'll just have to "help" some friends and neighbors get into the hobby, with you being the technical advisor of course. I'm sure they would be glad to store it as well for a small monthly bottle fee


----------



## Deezil (Apr 2, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I can see where this debate can go on forever. So who's to say when you dropped the yeast and whether somethings been aging 8 or 18 months?



Now there's a government job I'd take!

"Your honor, there was no noticeable levels of "greenness" as they call it, found in that particular sampling February 31st, meaning the yeast must have been introduced prior to the New Year, putting Mr. Scrooge most definitely over the 200-gallons-per-year federally allowed legal limit"



Sorry..
*picks the Thread up*
Kinda derailed it a bit there..


----------



## jswordy (Apr 4, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> You poor guys. Here in Canada there is no limit to the amount I can brew. I can brew a billion gallons if I wish.
> You guys should change the line "Land of the Free" in your NA to "where prohibited by state law...pending federal jurisdiction."



As a practical matter, there is no limit in the U.S., either. Just WHO is keeping a formal record? Why, the WINEMAKER, of course! 

The law basically sets a limit so that when someone starts handing out freebies to kids or selling bottles unlicensed, there are some extra teeth there to grab him or her with. If you are mass-producing at that level, you'll probably have 200 gallons in the works at any one time.


----------



## jdrum (Apr 4, 2013)

just be glad ur not in alabama,(5 GAIION LIMIT)!!!!

jim


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 4, 2013)

jdrum said:


> just be glad ur not in alabama,(5 GAIION LIMIT)!!!!
> 
> jim



Per month?


----------



## jrvernon (Apr 4, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> Per month?



Per current Alabama law, a person (does not specify any household limit) cannot be IN POSSESSION of more than five gallons of homemade wine. It does not matter who made it. 

There are several petitions circulating trying to get this law changed.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ouch!

..................


----------



## jswordy (Apr 9, 2013)

jdrum said:


> just be glad ur not in alabama,(5 GAIION LIMIT)!!!!
> 
> jim



Sorry, but I work in Alabama and home winemaking or brewing is illegal at present. ZERO gallon limit. The new law would allow up to 60 gallons homebrewed or fermented per household per year, but it would remain illegal in dry counties. The law has passed the state House, as it did last year, and now faces the Senate, where it died last year. See: http://www.freethehops.org/restrictions/ and http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2013-04-03/bill-to-allow-home-brewing-passes-alabama-house

I live in Tennessee, which follows federal law.

I think the five gallon law you refer to is that an unlicensed person cannot be in possession of more than five gallons of beer or wine while transporting it. That law is intended to stop bootlegging, by which the state loses millions in "sin taxes" when folks drive to more lenient states and haul in trunk loads or truckloads of beer and wine bought there. 

See: http://enewscourier.com/local/x1750834020/Beer-runner-arrest-draws-questions-on-alcohol-laws

I am always shocked when I go home to Illinois and find Bud suitcases for $13. You can't touch that in TN or AL for under $18. It's the "sin taxes." Then you pay 9 or 10% sales tax on top of that.


----------



## GaDawg (Apr 10, 2013)

You guys think you have it rough, my neighbour is a DEA agent

I think must becomes wine when the yeast is pitched.


----------



## Gedanken (Apr 16, 2013)

I have found a couple of websites that detail the individual statutes on a state by state basis. It is a fairly interesting read.

In Kansas, the law states that wine and beer produced can only be consumed at home and only by family members. Some of the local brew clubs have been working on trying to get a law passed to allow them to have competitions. Last time I checked, the law had stalled. 

I guess they are more concerned about evolution, ensuring that state funds are not used for conservation efforts and finally ... force the University of Kansas play Wichita State in men's basketball.


----------

